# Do You Plan to Stay in Your Current Home for the Rest of Your Retirement?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2017)

We're very happy in our home for almost forty years now and plan to stay here for the rest of our years in retirement.  How about you?  Will you be staying where you are, or moving in the future to either downsize or join a retirement community?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2017)

The wife and I will stay here in our retirement community until one or both of us can no longer take care of each other. After that, who knows?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2017)

We live on a farm & I suppose the day will come when we will be forced to move into something we can take care of. We owned a home in Ohio and got our kids raised and on their own. DH inherited this place and couldn't afford to keep both places going so sold our home and moved back here. I'm from the city but Dh was born & raised here so figured he would be happier here, so here we are for the present. Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a two year plan to pare down my possessions and move from my current third floor, two bedroom apartment to a ground floor apartment with more amenities for older folks.

I feel that if I work towards lightening the load over two years it will be less stressful and I'll be better positioned to take advantage of a deal when the time comes.

Long term my hope is that someday they will find me dead on the floor of my little apartment, if that doesn't happen I will probably check myself into an _independent living_ facility and wait for a ride to the cemetery.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Mar 13, 2017)

Purchased my current home almost 3 years ago because I refused to see her in a nursing home. She has since passed and I find that I really don't like this town. My loan was a 100% VA loan and it seems that I may be in the only place where home values are decreasing, so although I would have made no other decision for mom, no good deed goes unpunished.... Total monthly payment is less than $400/month and it's in nice shape, but west Texas small towns are home to me. Lived in Balmorhea, population 280, Barstow TX, about the same and neighbors truly rely on each other. Seems like in this town neighbors are more of a necessary nuisance. If they find oil or gas under me (like they did out west) I will sell and head west in a heartbeat.... Never felt so lonely here with so many people in town. Be different if I was drinker, smoker, or player......


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 13, 2017)

*Best I can say is for now.  Who knows what 10 years from now will bring.*


----------



## Falcon (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes,  I'm staying right here !  We actually watched it being built and it's a lovely home on a hillside
with a 180º panoramic view of the San Gabriel mountains and the Pacific Ocean.  Why would I ever want to leave?!


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a one family house in NJ.
Probably going to look for a condo soon with no stairs.
I love the house and the back yard but a Jewish temple behind my property is becoming an issue for me.

I would have liked to stay another 5-6 years but may start looking this spring.

We also have a small condo in Florida for the winter.
We'll keep it until the travel becomes an issue.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like to stay in my home if possible. It is a ranch so I have only two small steps in the front and back and they are not steep. We have a basement with quite a few steps. It really isn't cluttered at all but I am slowly working on getting rid of items so I won't need to go down for anything. Our washer and dryer are on the main floor. We have electric heat so if I can't maintain all the rooms,I can turn off the heat and close the door on the extra rooms. I don't want to live with my kids even though I know I would be welcome. I need my own private,quiet space.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 13, 2017)

I have my Hawaii house for sale as we speak.  Going back to mainland, probably Arizona.  Then in 9 or 10 years (I'm 70 now)  I'll move into a "senior housing " facility and spend my final days chasing the young lady nurses...


----------



## Don M. (Mar 13, 2017)

We plan to stay here, out in the country, until/unless our health begins to dictate otherwise.  So long as I can keep the grass mowed, etc., I dread the thought of moving into a crowded apartment environment.  I suppose the deciding factor will be if/when driving becomes a problem.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope.  Five or six more years in this house, at most.  By then I won't want to maintain the house and yard, and it may be time for a condo in a senior community.  But, who really knows?


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 14, 2017)

I didn't plan on it but I'm still here. Thought I would have been out of here 15 years ago but that didn't happen.


----------



## Myquest55 (Mar 14, 2017)

Both sets of our parents moved themselves into a CCRC.  Their children spread out across the county and they didn't want us to worry.  Both places offered independence as long as they needed it and took really good care of them as time progressed.  My father moved in at 82, just turned 92 and is doing well - nice for him to socialize at dinner and be able to do things with others. His wife is in nursing care - close enough for him to see her everyday yet not have the burden of care on his shoulders.   

My husband and I plan to do the same thing.  We have moved around all our married life - following work.  Soon we get to chose for ourselves.  We are house hunting near the CCRC where we hope to end up but aren't quite ready for yet.  A CCRC is expensive but our sons are spread across the country and we don't want them to worry either.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll stay here.  I don't really have much choice, because of the lousy real estate market here, etc.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2017)

We have been 51 years in our three bedroom brick veneer house and plan to stay here until one of us needs more care than the other can provide. Then we will both move into a seniors hostel with the future possibility of nursing home care. 

We are having difficulty with home maintenance now and need to employ people to do the outside work. Some charge outrageous amounts and we are looking for a reliable person whose rates are fair and reasonable.


----------



## Toni (Mar 14, 2017)

We currently live in a large, 2 story home (3000 sq. ft.) and our 4 kids are still at home (ages 17, 15, 14, 10). We can't WAIT until we can downsize. My husband is facing a scary health ordeal at the moment, so I'm needing to stay grounded in the here and now. But if we are blessed to still be counting days together at his retirement, and if we can handle the move, we fully intend to move to the Albuquerque or Santa Fe, NM area (currently in the Midwest). A 2br home or condo will suit us just fine.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nope. Like Myquest55, we have no fear of CCRC or senior living facilities. Moved my MIL into a CCRC and altho she was reluctant at first (and never stopped missing her old home), she ended up much happier. Made many friends among both staff and residents. They took such good care of her, too. We investigated a number of places before picking one as perfect for her, and it was.

Our current home is set up as we like, having been extensively remodeled over the years. But it could never be our "forever" home. We knew this to begin with; it's architecturally impossible to retrofit it for universal access without massive expense. 

At age 56 I broke my leg in a compound fracture and it was FOUR MONTHS before I saw our master bedroom again. The day I could finally manage the stairs I felt like we should be shooting off fireworks to celebrate, LOL.

Retirement comes in phases, because old age does. I am not going to want to hassle with the gardening and housework and maintenance issues in another 5-10 yrs. We will either sell this house, or rent it to friends (we know a couple who would dearly love to do a rent-to-buy option, which would be easy for us to arrange). 

We don't need the money from selling it, fortunately. We plan to move into a CCRC or maybe even out of state. Will be exploring a couple of places in the next few years to see if they might work out for us. We'll see; lots of options out there.


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm in a 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom, 1 garage villa,  with no steps.  Been here for 22 years now.  I intend to stay here until I can no longer care for myself.  I have a bus at the door,  for when I can no longer drive,  and I have a man come in to do the lawns, maintain the gardens and change a light globe whenever necessary.

Like Warrigal,  I found it was very hard to find someone who didn't want to charge an arm and a leg to do what really amounts to less than about an hour's work, once a fortnight.   I had quotes anywhere between $Au45 and $Au100 per hour.  The fellow with the cheaper quote turned out to be very unreliable,  and amazingly,  so did the dearest.

I now have a man who charges $50 per hour,  turns up on time every time,  and does a very good job.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 16, 2017)

I plan out going out feet first.  I told my wife that it is statistically mandatory that she outlast me.


----------



## maggiemae (Mar 17, 2017)

Our house is paid off and we plan on living here until the end.  After 30+ years, I have grown fond of the place, even with it's repairs from time to time.  Most of the people on our street have been here as long as we have.....so we are all old!  We all look out for each other.  Plus my daughter and her family live a block over.  Win Win!


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 18, 2017)

Moved into my retirement home in Dec 2015. A patio style with small yard on the golf course. Being a golfer.....I'm in heaven. This is it for me unless my health declines down the road and I need to live in an assisted living complex.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes. I've lived here for going on 46 years. I have owned this 2 bedroom apartment in a co-op development since I was 24 years old. Even though we just had a $100 a month increase in our carrying charges, our expense to live here is actually about $400 less per month than what it would cost to live in public senior housing and about 56% lower than comparable apartments in the area. The co-op boards succeeded in keeping our expenses as low as possible over the years. Our mortgage is paid in full but when that happened the PILOT (payment in lieu of taxes) program ended and the taxes have gone up big time. We also have a walk score of 98% and are in a transportation "hub".  We have a short walk to restaurants, financial institutions, government offices, trains and buses that will take us to or connect us to what will get us just about anyplace we need to go, including the airport. Amazingly I can take buses that let me off right at the door of or just across the street from all but one of my doctors. Uber service is also available here. My husband still drives but it's good to know we have all those options if needed. Crime has become an issue in our city but we live in a relatively quiet and safe neighborhood. Unless something major or catastrophic happens, I (we) intend to stay right here.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 4, 2017)

We live in the country on small acreage.  No mortgage.   I'd like to move into town but husband likes it where we are.  Also housing in town is more expensive.  I'm not sure what will we will do.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2017)

Diva, your place sounds ideal for active seniors! 
Iodine, country living is also ideal!

Do I plan to stay in my current home? (condo) Only if I'm lucky.


----------



## Lon (Apr 7, 2017)

My home now is a two bed two bath apartment in a 55+ facility. I will no doubt reside here until I croak or require assisted living.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Diva, your place sounds ideal for active seniors!
> Iodine, country living is also ideal!
> 
> Do I plan to stay in my current home? (condo) Only if I'm lucky.


Yes and my neighbors and I feel blessed to be here. BTW speaking of active Rose, I joined Planet Fitness about a year and a half ago...it is within easy walking distance as well.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes and my neighbors and I feel blessed to be here. BTW speaking of active Rose, I joined Planet Fitness about a year and a half ago...it is within easy walking distance as well.



Good for you Diva! You're fortunate and wise to stay fit.


----------



## GeriGerry (Apr 16, 2017)

We were planning to live out at our camp but sadly life didn't turn out that way and I can't live out there by myself. My plan now is to stick around here in my primary residence of the past 30 years, but who knows what life will throw at me this time.... sigh


----------



## twinkles (Apr 16, 2017)

i would love to have a place i can afford---i am living with my daughter and her husband and sleeping on the couch  no room for none of my things---i keep looking for a place i can afford but there is nothing i am 83


----------



## DaveA (Jul 25, 2017)

If our health holds, I hope to live our days out right where we are.  I was born in this house and have lived here all of my life.  As a child, my mom, dad, and myself, shared the home with my grandparents (who owned it).  They left the home to my parents who , in turn left it to my wife and I.  Our youngest daughter and husband shared the place with us in later years and when we hit 65, we gave the home to them and retained a life lease for our remaining days.  It freed us from any home expenses (taxes,  repairs, insurance, heat & electric, etc) and we've  been together here ( now including their kids, one at the university, the other in high school) for about 30 years. It freed us to spend time in Florida & Maine without any concerns regarding the property.

If we didn't have such a close relationship with ALL of our kids and grandkids, we might see things differently but I hope I can finish out my days right here. We're in our early 80's and still on our feet so we can't expect to hang around too much longer.  

Here's a pic of our drive this evening.  A few more cars than usual but 2 are grandkids from Connecticut, and another from one of the local grandkids.  The rest are not visitors.  Being alone has never been one of our worries.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have been thinking about moving closer to my sister in Louisiana as I feel the need to be closer to family.  I like where I live here in Texas but I think I would like a smaller condo.  Currently I have a 2 br 2 bath and am thinking about downsizing to a 1 br.  I like being in Texas but I don't like being by myself.  Would rather have a SO but don't see that happening right now as I keep pretty much to myself. Should get out and about more but hate going places by myself altho I have been looking into activities at the library that offers senior day trips, movies etc. so I might give it a go and make new friends.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm 84 and hope that I've made my last move but who knows what the future will bring.


----------



## Wren (Jul 26, 2017)

I never plan further than the next day but live in a comfortable apartment at an 'over fifties' complex, my doctors surgery, optician, dentist, shops, park and beach are all within 5/10 minutes walk which, as I don't drive is really handy,  I hope to end my days here but, as has been noted, none of us know what's coming our way...


----------



## IKE (Jul 26, 2017)

We've lived in this house for 35 years and unless something drastic happens, like the neighborhood suddenly turning to crap, we plan on staying here forever.......but then again you never know what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## ray188 (Jul 26, 2017)

The day will come when additional services are needed. We are looking at CCRCs figuring the trick is to get there before you need it but not too soon. Yep, all you need is a crystal ball.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2017)

If we're lucky, we can continue to live in the country for many more years...it will all depend upon how our health holds up.  If/When taking care of this place becomes more of a chore than we can handle, we will probably have to move into a small house or apartment in the city.  The way my luck runs, if I buy something for use in the future, I seldom need it.  I'm hoping that is the case with LTC insurance....we've been paying for such a policy for years, and I hope that turns out to just be money down the drain....and that we go quickly and peacefully, without the need for months/years of assisted living.


----------



## jujube (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh, I hope not.  Plan is to have a home in North Carolina for the late spring, summer and fall and a small place in a 55+ community in Florida for the winter.  We'll keep Florida as our legal home base.  Got to get the rest of the traveling bug out of our system first, though.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 27, 2017)

We have moved twice since I retired 20 years ago.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2017)

DaveA said:


> If our health holds, I hope to live our days out right where we are.  I was born in this house and have lived here all of my life.  As a child, my mom, dad, and myself, shared the home with my grandparents (who owned it).  They left the home to my parents who , in turn left it to my wife and I.  Our youngest daughter and husband shared the place with us in later years and when we hit 65, we gave the home to them and retained a life lease for our remaining days.  It freed us from any home expenses (taxes,  repairs, insurance, heat & electric, etc) and we've  been together here ( now including their kids, one at the university, the other in high school) for about 30 years. It freed us to spend time in Florida & Maine without any concerns regarding the property.
> 
> If we didn't have such a close relationship with ALL of our kids and grandkids, we might see things differently but I hope I can finish out my days right here. We're in our early 80's and still on our feet so we can't expect to hang around too much longer.
> 
> Here's a pic of our drive this evening.  A few more cars than usual but 2 are grandkids from Connecticut, and another from one of the local grandkids.  The rest are not visitors.  Being alone has never been one of our worries.


That your house has been passed down through the generations and you have such a great relationship with your family is fantastic. You are making it work to your advantage...very smart.  Hey you may have another 18 - 20 years to go yet.


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2017)

I have said since my late husband & I moved here that I would only leave in a box. My very independant elder brother said the same of his home. He is now in a retirement/nursing home. It has given me food for thought.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 12, 2017)

I've been in my place for thirty years, now.  If it were not in Texas, with its blazing hot summers and worsening air quality, I would plan on taking my last (labored?) breaths right here.  As it stands, I'm looking at other cities, in other states, that have far "better" summers and air.  Even though I'm soon to be sixty-five, I feel I have a few more profession changes in me.  Since I've been self-employed most of my life, and change professions like a snake sheds its skin, I'm actually excited about moving somewhere new and starting all over, profession-wise.  Still, I admit that I'm more conscious of my age, now, and know that moving to a new town, either alone or with my LTR, might not be the wisest thing to do, with my kids and grandkids still in my hometown.  Time will tell.  If I move, it'll be in the next two years, I think.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2017)

After my husband died I seriously considered moving but decided to stay here, I'm just too old to start over, I have a nice home, peaceful surroundings and family close by.


----------



## Wandrin (Aug 16, 2017)

We had planned to downsize a bit, but the crazy real estate market here just drove everything through the roof.  Really crazy.  Our house is paid off and will work for us for as we we stay healthy.  I'm very particular about the climate, proximity of ocean, proximity of mountains, etc.  To downsize, we would have to move out of the area and away from friends and we're not ready for that and there is no compelling reason.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm happy where I am, and plan to remain here the rest of my days, or at least so long as I am able to function independently.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey I live in Phoenix Arizona - that's where people go to retire so why would I want to move? Besides I have epileptic seizures and can't drive but I know how to get around (via bus) from where I am.
If you ever want to move here, keep in mind that Phoenix is a terrible place to live for anyone who can't drive.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes, this is my home ground no reason to leave. 
Hopefully there'll be no need of a nursing home before my time comes.


----------

